# aspire keyboard won't work



## huanas777 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi, everybody. im having a bit of the problem here. my friend asked me to fix his acer aspire 5100 bl51. cant give you anything more, cause thats where the problem is. then booting i get to log in screen and cant log in as 
keyboard or touchpad wont work, tryed usb keyboard, wouldnt work either. any solutions to that? its running xp home edition.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried to get into the bios?

Has it been taken apart for repairs before you got it?


----------



## huanas777 (Oct 10, 2007)

hi. yeah, i tryed to get in bios, but i cant, keyboard woudnt react then i press f2. i think it was, some screws are missing, altough i cant see anything wrong with the keyboard, it seems connected allright


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The reason the usb keyboard did not work is Windows will not load drivers for it until after you log in. 

See what you can find out about past repairs.


----------



## huanas777 (Oct 10, 2007)

cant find anything, it was done in another country, before i got it. and the problem is that it is a laptop, so i dont use usb keyboard, only its own. thats the one which gives trouble


----------



## malfietor (Nov 2, 2007)

You're not alone, I just had a friend drop an Acer BL51 w/ the same problem. He has auto login on XP so it will load up all the way. Bad news, won't load any USB devices (doesn't even detect). I'm going to open it up and hopefully find some pins corroded or moved due to heat creep.


----------



## malfietor (Nov 2, 2007)

More info: laptop has never been opened, not been dropped, nor has liquid been introduced. Just one day, no more keyboard, touchpad, usb.


----------



## King_Haggis (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,

Having the same problem here... laptop used to work fine until recently the screen would remain blank on startup. No startup screen, no Acer logo, nothing. Only thing I did was change the memory modules which didn't work, then I removed the harddisk and the problem was solved. Now the blank screen issue is solved but the keyboard doesn't work.

I can't press F2 key, can't reinstall Windows, can't do anything cause the bloody keyboard refuses duty. It seems to be connected properly. Tried a USB keyboard but it doesn't work. I can't boot into Windows cause the installation is corrupted. Perhaps the harddisk is defected.

Reading all these posts about faulty Aspire 5100 keyboards, I think the BIOS is perhaps kinda sensitive? Anyway, I'll try locating the CMOS battery this afternoon and hope a reset will fix things. If not, I'll have a really bad day cause the laptop falls one month out of warranty 

Hope you guys will have a solution if resetting the BIOS doesn't work. If it does work, I'll let you know.

Cheers,

Haggis


----------



## foozen (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

Got the same problem here. Have been able to rebuild the machine with recovery discs but this doesn't seem to of solved the problem. I am able now to use the USB ports for mouse and keyboard, but the on board mouse\keyboard still don't work after the wiping the whole thing!

Anyone got a fix? Update of the BIOS???

Thanks for any help


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know if this will work, but two things to try...

1. How about an old PS/2 keyboard
2. I had trouble where my keyboard would not respond.... tech support had me pull the plug and the battery out... then press and hold the power button for 20 seconds. This discharges a static build up and my keyboard worked fine after that.

Hope this helps!


----------



## malfietor (Nov 2, 2007)

I've had the laptop apart, reset cmos. Still not working, I'm counting my problem as the mobo.


----------



## dashira (Jan 18, 2008)

Try shutting down, removing your battery, and starting up. I had the exact same problem on my aspire 5670. I went thru multiple OS installs from clean XP cds, the recovery DVD, and a clean Vista install and the problem remained. However, when I removed my battery it suddenly went away.


----------



## foozen (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep mine was a bad battery! Brought a new one and what do you know it worked! Power management at fault all the time!


----------



## brad888 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks that fixed my problem too bad battery took it out ran just on power ran fine need a new battery too. Thanks all.


----------



## squeechfl (Jan 28, 2009)

I know this may seem simplified...but before you run through all the issues/processes offered to help your keyboard/mouse react again, try charging the battery for a night or two.
I had not used my laptop in a while due to a programming issue. By the time I had it fixed, the battery went dead. If the keyboard works without the battery in, after you finish working on the laptop, try keeping the laptop powered on with the battery in it when you are away or asleep. 
This will very likely charge the battery again and restore function to your keyboard .
I am using the laptop keyboard to write this. I noticed last night that some keystrokes were showing, where there was no reaction before. The battery took more than one night to be up at full power...but it is fine now. 
I saved myself more than $40.00 by not purchasing a replacement. Hope this helps.


----------

